# Grapes & Goats?



## mommaB (Mar 12, 2010)

So we are probably moving. The place we are moving to is a vinyard. I have not heard of grapes either fruit/vine/plant being poisonous, but wanted to be sure. I'm thinking I will have to put my pasture where some of it is planted(it's old, and no one does anything with it). So could be great? They could clear it. Anyhow...Thanks for thoughts/responses!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Since grape leaves are used in cooking along with grapes, the goats are safe.....the vines are not safe from the goats, they will have them picked clean in no time! Lucky goats! Vicki


----------



## Annie (Jun 10, 2012)

When I had a few grapevines, that was the FIRST place the goats headed when they escaped the fence. Whenever I was making jelly - I always gave them the leftover grapes, skins, etc. They LOVED it.


----------



## SANDQ (Dec 27, 2011)

We too have been feeding grapes to our goats and when they are mixed with the concentrates, it becomes a bowl of meusli, that I would happily eat!


----------



## mommaB (Mar 12, 2010)

OOoohhhh good! Yes they will have a feast then! Have to be sure to keep lots of baking soda out for the little piggies!!


----------



## nlhayesp (Apr 19, 2012)

They love the wild grapevines that infest the side of the pasture that borders the woods. I never have to use round up on them. The goats take care of them for me.


----------



## skeeter (Aug 11, 2010)

I have an idea going along where I am putting cages around some of my more invasive plants. That way the goats can eat all the overgrowth without killing the parent plants. Grapes would be an excellant one for that.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

You won't have any grapes left if the goats have access to them-they are like goat candy! I just heard of someone in wine country in CA that gets vines by the truckload for his goats for almost free; awesome! The entire plant is edible to any species.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

I have 2 vines just outside my goat's fence and they are constantly trying to get to them all summer long. They went nuts the day the leaves came off and the wind was kind enough to blow most of those leaves into their pen. LOL


----------

